# وصفة علمية لتحضير الصابون السائل



## محمود+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
قرأت في احد الكتب وصفة لتحضير الصابون السائل من المواد التالية الا انه لم يذكر نسب وكميات الخلط ولا طريقة التحضير.. فأرجو من الاخوة والاخوات اصحاب الخبرة والاختصاص توضيح وشرح طريقة التحضير وهل تحتاج هذه الوصفة الى اضافات اخرى... 
 المواد:
1. صوديوم لوريث سلفات
2. صوديوم لوريال سلفات
3. غلسرين
4. حمض الليمون
5. كوكوميدوبروبولي بيتايين
 شكراً ووفقكم الله ​


----------



## abue tycer (15 سبتمبر 2011)

خلطة الصابون السائل ونسبها كما يلي :

% Soduim dodecyl benzen sulfate : 17.4 
Ammonuim dodecylphenoxy -hexaoxyethylenesulfate : 11%
Soduim xylensulfonate : 7% 
Luaricdiethanolamide: 6%
Polyestyrene latex : 0.8%
ethanol: 2.8%
Water:54.1%
اتمنى الاستفادة


----------



## محمود+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

abue tycer قال:


> خلطة الصابون السائل ونسبها كما يلي :
> 
> % soduim dodecyl benzen sulfate : 17.4
> ammonuim dodecylphenoxy -hexaoxyethylenesulfate : 11%
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك الاخ ابو تيسير وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك..لي طلب صغير هل المواد التي ذكرتها حضرتك في اعلاه هي نفسها التي استفسرت عنها انا لان ليس لدي الخبرة في التسميات العلمية والتجاريه..فأرجو التوضيح..مع جزيل شكري واحترامي


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

